# Pleco killed by Kribs



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
I have a 30 gallon cube tank with 8 Black Skirt Tetra, 5 Zebra Danios, 3 Kuli Loackes, and 1 Male Kribensis. I had a small (2-3in) High-Fin Pleco in the tank for algea clean-up. The krib was beating him up and after a month, he died. Previously I had 3 or 4 inch High-Fin pleco that was getting along fin with the kribs. (He was killed in an ick outbreak.) Could it have been that this smaller, younger specimen couldn't hold his own with my killer kribs? But, now that my poor little pleco is dead, I need a new algea eating fish, and I want to steer clear of these potential monster pleco's, and am considering a Bristle Nose Pleco or some nerite snails. But I have a few questions about the pleco.
1. Do you think that since the Kribs has been in that tank a few months, he will be aggressive to the pleco? He is fine with the other fish in the tank...
2. Do you think this pleco will hold his own with my kribs, even if he deciedes to pick on him sometimes? Have you ever had introduction problems that are similar to this?
Thanks again for you help. I really appreciate any responses.
Manoah Marton


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi manoah
to the first question I rather would say yes, as the krin has established its territory, any new incomer will be perceived as an intrudor
to the 2 question i would say no, the better ,perhaps should be to make the krib out the time for the new arrivant to establish itself in the tank.
xris


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Do you think it would work if I removed all the fish from the tank, then rearranged the decor, added the pleco, and then all the others. I think that then he would have a very good chance of survival. Becuase he would be able to find a cave, claim it, and then the kribs would just have to live with it, including the pleco in his 'subjects' listr,instead of the pleco trying to find a cave that's in kribs territory.
I think I might just have to go with the pleco, as those nerites are really hard to find, and when you do find them, they cost SO MUCH! For goodness sake their just snails!
Thanks for your help.
Manoah Marton


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi You don't have to remove all the fishes from your tank, only the kribs pair. IF the pleco has the time to establish itself, I think it may work, make sure it gonna have a hole for itself.
xris


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Their is only one kribs. Also, at least the kuli's will have to leave, because I won't be able to rearrange the rocks. Would keeping the kribs out for about an hour good enough? There will be several large caves in the new arrangement.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi manoah
Yu can put yur krib in a isolation box or a breeding net ,floating in yur tank but keep it more than 1 days, the time for the pleco to find its own place.
xris


----------

